# Cycling with Type 2 Diabetes.



## Nigel182 (13 Feb 2017)

Recently diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes

before this was starting to suffer from excessive very painful and prolonged Leg Cramps when cycling around 20 miles eating as i normally had.

increased thirst and headaches lead me (unusually for me) to book a doctors appointment several blood tests and further visits revealed the Diabetes

am now in process of getting Blood Sugars levels under control and will then throw cycling back into the mix gradually upping my distances with the aim of getting back to where i was ASAP although the 1st FNRttC may if attending be a short trip to the Thurrock Services then home just to check on the legs and see a few old friends to get my Cycling Mojo back.

i have looked at most of the threads on here relating to Diabetes (very informative they are) am looking if possible for ideal treat to Jersey Back Pocket to keep me going and not muck up my blood sugar levels i know this will be trial and error and all are specific person to person but i've time to experiment and really don't want to cut back on a Lifestyle/Hobby that myself and Partner thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## vickster (13 Feb 2017)

Check the Diabetes UK website for recipe ideas for low sugar snacks. I expect there'll be something homemade and oat based to try, e.g. https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Recipes/Recipe-Search-Results/?searchWord=oats

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Diabetes-the-basics/Food-and-diabetes/

Are you on medication or diet/exercise regimen only at this point?


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Feb 2017)

User46386 said:


> A banana.


Will try them not a Fan but will give them a go mainly get my 5 a day from veg and fruit juice although the juice part has now reduced.


----------



## vickster (13 Feb 2017)

Eat the whole fruit rather than fruit juice which has a far higher sugar content  But still avoid too much fruit, especially grapes (v high in sugar)


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Check the Diabetes UK website for recipe ideas for low sugar snacks. I expect there'll be something homemade and oat based to try, e.g. https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Recipes/Recipe-Search-Results/?searchWord=oats
> 
> Are you on medication or diet/exercise regimen only at this point?


Tablets at moment exercise has cut back a bit as normally 3,000 + miles on bike but not many of them lately the website link is great as didn't want to Google too much till hearing from medics.
Well looks like i'll be preping in the Kitchen another of my Fav Places as always preferred homemade to processed you know mostly whats in it.
Thanks for prompt reply


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Eat the whole fruit rather than fruit juice which has a far higher sugar content  But still avoid too much fruit, especially grapes (v high in sugar)


Apple is my Fav but Banana my be the new 2nd


----------



## vickster (13 Feb 2017)

Nigel182 said:


> Apple is my Fav but Banana my be the new 2nd


Pop an apple or two in your saddle bag


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2017)

Don't worry too much about it. The cycling will offset whatever top up fuel you take on during a ride, within reason.
I'm very relaxed about my type 2 now, 5 years after diagnosis.
So long as I keep my weight down to target there's no problem.
No drugs for me - apart from cycling.


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Feb 2017)

Dirk said:


> Don't worry too much about it. The cycling will offset whatever top up fuel you take on during a ride, within reason.
> I'm very relaxed about my type 2 now, 5 years after diagnosis.
> So long as I keep my weight down to target there's no problem.
> No drugs for me - apart from cycling.



I'm liking this Prognosis
It's going to be my new 'Mantra'


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2017)

Remember, it's Type 2 and not type 1. You need to adjust your normal diet and reduce carbohydrates, especially simple/white carbs. That means more veg, less potatoes, pasta, rice. Bananas are fine as are longer acting carbs. Try and steer clear of lots of sugar. As Dirk says, exercise and diet can mean you don't need drugs.

Type 2 is more about general diet control as this will reduce your HBA1C. My son is Type 1 and we have to closely watch his blood sugars, as he has more hypos and hypers.


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2017)

Nigel182 said:


> Will try them not a Fan but will give them a go mainly get my 5 a day from veg and fruit juice although the juice part has now reduced.


I'm not diabetic but before we could get good cholesterolaemiac advice, they used to give us the diabetic books  so I think you could substitute most fibrous fruits (peaches, nectarines - even some varieties of pears but they're awful to transport!) and get a similar effect, although without the potassium that people bless bananas for.

Relatedly: has anyone seen shops are selling small dwarf bananas recently? Or any non-Cavendish varieties? Bananas can taste quite different to the large dwarf (Fyffes) and Chiquita bananas we often see on sale.


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Remember, it's Type 2 and not type 1. You need to adjust your normal diet and reduce carbohydrates, especially simple/white carbs. That means more veg, less potatoes, pasta, rice. Bananas are fine as are longer acting carbs. Try and steer clear of lots of sugar. As Dirk says, exercise and diet can mean you don't need drugs.
> 
> Type 2 is more about general diet control as this will reduce your HBA1C. My son is Type 1 and we have to closely watch his blood sugars, as he has more hypos and hypers.


Thanks that is pretty much my diet but now cutting down on the "Treats"


----------



## bruce1530 (13 Feb 2017)

Dirk said:


> Don't worry too much about it. The cycling will offset whatever top up fuel you take on during a ride, within reason.
> I'm very relaxed about my type 2 now, 5 years after diagnosis.
> So long as I keep my weight down to target there's no problem.
> No drugs for me - apart from cycling.



What he said.

Since getting the type2 diagnosis, I’ve stopped adding sugar to things, any fizzy drinks I have (rare) are no-sugar. I eat a little less junk. Still eat too much carb.

I’ve lost about 10 kilos - still a bit to go - and get a lot more exercise.

I take the medication, but only a quarter of the prescribed dose.

Sugar levels seem fine.

I don’t stress over what snacks I take on the bike, assuming that the exercise will compensate. Tends to be water in the bottle, sometimes with an electrolyte tab. In the back pocket are usually a couple of fruit bars or flapjacks from Aldi.


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Feb 2017)

bruce1530 said:


> What he said.
> 
> Since getting the type2 diagnosis, I’ve stopped adding sugar to things, any fizzy drinks I have (rare) are no-sugar. I eat a little less junk. Still eat too much carb.
> 
> ...


Even more good advice....reminds me so much of why i likes CycleChat.


----------



## Prometheus (14 Feb 2017)

I will go with what fossyant said:
But this is such a complex subject;
It's like being shipwreck alone on makeshift raft.
As a survivor sometimes you have to eat raw fish!

I hope you get back on the trusty steed soon.


----------



## ayceejay (14 Feb 2017)

Fructose is one of the most unpredictable sources of sugar so approach all fruit with caution.


----------



## galaxy (15 Feb 2017)

As said with the fruit, espicially juiced, as it concentrates all the sugars. The secret of controling my type 2 sugars is Carb control, as previusly said. When first diagnosed i couldnt control mine, getting back on the bike sorted them out. Try going suagr free for a week or 2. Its hard, as all carbs are out. Just incase your not aware wht Carbs you dont burn, turn to sugars.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Feb 2017)

galaxy said:


> As said with the fruit, espicially juiced, as it concentrates all the sugars. The secret of controling my type 2 sugars is Carb control, as previusly said. When first diagnosed i couldnt control mine, getting back on the bike sorted them out. Try going suagr free for a week or 2. Its hard, as all carbs are out. Just incase your not aware wht Carbs you dont burn, turn to sugars.


May give the sugar free suggestion a go and thanks for carbs tip was not told that at clinic or maybe was and information overload made me forgets


----------



## ayceejay (15 Feb 2017)

Nigel, I think you need to consult with a diabetic specialist and a dietician before taking any advice from here as there are some inaccuracies creeping in.
The body converts ALL food to sugar as this is how the food is useable as energy. Some foods are easier (get converted quicker) than others and you should research to see how this works as obviously a simple sugar will work fast and cause a spike in your BSL whereas a complex carbohydrate takes longer and will offer a more even supply.
There are many sources on the web but if you can get a one on one with follow up you will see how this all works out for you personally.
Also find out what Type 2 is and this will help you understand better how to deal with it. You are still producing insulin but it is being blocked somehow, learn how to access your insulin and you will be good to go.
Please treat what I have written as general advice and not as a prescription.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Feb 2017)

ayceejay said:


> Nigel, I think you need to consult with a diabetic specialist and a dietician before taking any advice from here as there are some inaccuracies creeping in.
> The body converts ALL food to sugar as this is how the food is useable as energy. Some foods are easier (get converted quicker) than others and you should research to see how this works as obviously a simple sugar will work fast and cause a spike in your BSL whereas a complex carbohydrate takes longer and will offer a more even supply.
> There are many sources on the web but if you can get a one on one with follow up you will see how this all works out for you personally.
> Also find out what Type 2 is and this will help you understand better how to deal with it. You are still producing insulin but it is being blocked somehow, learn how to access your insulin and you will be good to go.
> Please treat what I have written as general advice and not as a prescription.


Yep have an appointment this afternoon was only rally looking for ideas to sort of give me a headstart when told exactly what is beneficial and what to keep away from or moderate


----------



## ayceejay (15 Feb 2017)

Good luck Nigel


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2017)

Yes, good luck. Here's my experience, not in any way intended as advice!

I was diagnosed in the autumn of 2015. Having been "pre-diabetic" for some time, my HbA1c readings had finally nudged me into the diabetic category.

More as a matter of routine than anything else, I was put on Metformin, so now I have a magic card to get my blood pressure medication free as well, plus anything else I might need from time to time. Since one of the primary effects of Metformin is to "increase insulin sensitivity, thereby increasing peripheral glucose uptake" (Wikipedia) it seems plausible to me that it should have a positive influence on energy output. Whatever, within a couple of weeks of starting on Metformin I found I could ride centuries again for the first time in over a decade, and seemingly with greater ease than I can ever remember before.

My interpretation of a type II diabetic diet has been about as liberal as could be imagined. Nevertheless, I have lost over 15kg, so all things considered I must be doing some things OK. More worryingly, at my last review my HbA1c data had dropped below the diabetic threshold, meaning that I'm in danger of having to give my magic card back if it continues that way. So I may need to up my intake of pizza and cream cakes a bit to compensate for all the good things I'm doing.

The trouble is, nowadays I often find myself preferring the thought of stir fries and salads to pizza and cream cakes. So maybe my behaviour has changed for the good more than I realise.

When cycling, I use Asda's own brand Mars Bar equivalent when I need a quick energy boost, as I always did.


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Relatedly: has anyone seen shops are selling small dwarf bananas recently? Or any non-Cavendish varieties? Bananas can taste quite different to the large dwarf (Fyffes) and Chiquita bananas we often see on sale.


Surely as cyclists, Cavendish varieties are what we should be going for. (In the sprints at least)


----------



## boydj (15 Feb 2017)

Key point from the diabetics responding above is to get the weight under control. Cut back drastically on the simple carbs too, even on the bike, unless you are heading for a hypo. We have Type 1 in the family and juggling exercise, insulin and carb intake is a bit of an art.

You'll go through a learning process and will have to experiment a bit to see what works for you. Losing the weight will make control much easier.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Feb 2017)

Been clinic today have a list of foods to cut down on some to avoid and quite a few to start eating 
having to continue with the Tablets and next week will get a meter to monitor my Blood Sugar Levels....also applied for the Magic Card to.... @Aravis this prescription saving on all my other Medications i'm sure will go on Bike Related Stuff (Silver Lining...I'm Liking).

Seriously now it's off to the Food Diary and being told next week how 'Good' or 'Naughty' I am.

Again thanks to all on here who offered advice and kind words really reaffirms how much I like Cycling & Cycling 'Peeps.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2017)

We don't count carbs in most veg. Potatoes, Rice and pasta are the things to cut down on and sugar.

Cakes aren't good either. One muffin has as many carbs in as a meal...


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> We don't count carbs in most veg. Potatoes, Rice and pasta are the things to cut down on and sugar.
> 
> Cakes aren't good either. One muffin has as many carbs in as a meal...


Thanks Rice was ages ago swapped to Brown and recently Sweet Potatoes instead of Ordinary....these all in the Food Diary....Cakes have seriously been cut back since Diagnosis and a square or 2 of Bournville are a special treat first time in History for me a Chocolate bar has lasted just over a week


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Feb 2017)

Aravis said:


> . Since one of the primary effects of Metformin is to...



Unfortunately, one of the side effects of Metformin is to .... ummm.... what’s a delicate way to say this .... make your bowels behave in a rather unpredictable way. Not ideal when cycling :-)


----------



## Aravis (16 Feb 2017)

bruce1530 said:


> Unfortunately, one of the side effects of Metformin is to .... ummm.... what’s a delicate way to say this .... make your bowels behave in a rather unpredictable way. Not ideal when cycling :-)


Yes, I do remember that. Early on, I stopped the Metformin for a few days to let myself recover, and had no further problems when I started again.


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Feb 2017)

bruce1530 said:


> Unfortunately, one of the side effects of Metformin is to .... ummm.... what’s a delicate way to say this .... make your bowels behave in a rather unpredictable way. Not ideal when cycling :-)





Aravis said:


> Yes, I do remember that. Early on, I stopped the Metformin for a few days to let myself recover, and had no further problems when I started again.



So Far So Good....although Probably Jinxed it now


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Feb 2017)

Well 1st on back on the bike 10 miles done took it steady on the MTB but Cyclepaths and Road no Off Road just yet.
Felt good on getting back and didn't raid the Fridge as per normal small Piece of Pineapple and a Ginger Nut.....
Onwards along the Recovery Road Clinic Tuesday with a filled in Food Diary reckon average marks for that but we'll see.


----------



## Nigel182 (28 May 2017)

So time for an update and all good news
back up to distances of 40 miles just watching feed intake during rides
Found Low Cal Lucozade diluted 50/50 works for me as fluid replacement and increasing slightly my blood sugar level pre ride of a big distance 
Blood Sugar levels are under control and my last HbA1c result was good 
Today managed a 20 mile ride with an average speed of 15 miles an hour not done that in ages 
So all looking up...now just to do a complete FNRttC probably Whitstable in August
and i'm back to where I was before Diabetes tried to change my life.
Just Rearranging the Bikes in the stable and changing types of riding more Leisure and Distance than Speed and Distance or even just Speed as per the Old Me.
Sorry for a long post just thought I'd update


----------

